# Equal Justice Under the Law



## Caseyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

Caseyboy submitted a new Article:

Equal Justice Under the Law



> Until our laws are equally applied to ALL people, regardless of their station in life, our country will never be safe from lawlessness. If you do the crime, it is long pastime you get indicted, criminally charged, and are required as we all are to hire an attorney, and suffer the process all the way to the end. If you are found guilty of treason, when it is all done and over with, you should be legally hanged by your neck until you are dead.
> 
> Consequences are what make the laws work for...


Read more about this article here...


----------



## capt. (Dec 15, 2017)

But what if .gov is just mad at you or are willing to lie or distort the facts just to remove you, may not know it but it does happen. I used to sit lunch with the judges and Police (some) and listen while the prosecutor , judge , cops talked over the case would decide the fate of people that were innocent or guilty, OVER lunch and drinks. Mostly because of the person's status in the area, money or just P.O.D from a slight to them. I could not sit by, so I retired out. The system is off the rail's. Do not EXPECT JUSTICE


----------



## Caseyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

capt. said:


> But what if .gov is just mad at you or are willing to lie or distort the facts just to remove you, may not know it but it does happen. I used to sit lunch with the judges and Police (some) and listen while the prosecutor , judge , cops talked over the case would decide the fate of people that were innocent or guilty, OVER lunch and drinks. Mostly because of the person's status in the area, money or just P.O.D from a slight to them. I could not sit by, so I retired out. The system is off the rail's. Do not EXPECT JUSTICE


That's probably a true statement. We see it continually with the last administration and so many more and nothing happens. It is so transparent those many individuals committed crimes against the people including treason and nothing is being done. A good reply, thank you.


----------

